# Looking for Specific Gear Set up



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I am looking for a harness set up that is made for rougher terrain. My current butt strap only goes under the tail and not down the topline like the one I am looking for. Where do I find that rigging? I am looking for new or used. If you see Cryptobrian's pictures from the string "Packgoats Pitchin' In" you will see exactly the set up I am looking for.

Also, I am looking for the type of panniers this goat is wearing (just straps made to carry hard sided pails). I know I saw the set up (less the pails) on someone's website but cant seem to find it now. I want to get at least four sets of theses before fall. Again, new or used.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Ah ha!! I found the mountain straps upgrade on the Northwest site. 

Rex, Is it too late to attach the mountain straps? I only saw that you can order it as an upgrade when you purchase the saddles. What are my options? You can email PM me if necessary.

Still looking for the hard sided bucket carriers.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

The pannier straps that carry pails historically came from Owyhee packgoats and currently he is not in business. I don't know of anyone who sells them. 
IdahoNancy


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

if you're handy with a sewing machine or know someone, who is, you can upgrade your current strap system AND your panniers with this pannier straps.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Jessica. I have a set of straps for buckets from Owhyee, but I needed 6 sets so I ended up making my own, and designed around the waste baskets that I found on sale. That's what you see in the photo. I'd be happy to provide more detailed photos of the construction if you'd like to attempt to make your own. 

Brian


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

It is possible to upgrade afterward. I'll PM you. Also keep in mind that most regular panniers will easily fit a bucket inside them.


----------



## nebowhunter (Apr 18, 2010)

I made some myself and they worked great for two weeks in the mountains.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

I would like to see the details on making the straps for the buckets too!

I was just in the same boat and I found the cargo carriers from Butt-Head packgoats. They are a simple drawstring top pannier that a 21qt trash can fits inside. I just got them and haven't tried them out yet but the quality is great and I'm sure they will work great. I like that you can close the top with the drawstring so you don't loose anything. I am challanged at times with those bucket tops making them hard to get on and off.

http://www.buttheadpackgoats.com/packingequipment.html

Good price too.


----------

